# Great Georgia Fishing



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)




----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

I was able to get out a couple times the last couple of weeks here are a few pics. Mainly fishing low water with 1/8oz jig heads with curly tails. I also have done really good on the flats on the flood tide using fly and jerk baits sight casting.








2 nephews throwing doa's on a zebco 33








































Got enough for a fish fry for sure and actually got 2 nice bsb inshore
















Monday water spout


----------



## jdavis (Dec 16, 2009)

Seen tons of fish tailing in the grass. Friday we had the rain to deal with and Saturday the wind was almost to much to see them. I got a few on a crab fly most on a zman jerk bait 2 day total was 12 my dad wasnt as lucky can't wait till the next full moon.
























BIG BOY
























Low tide walking the oyster banks I found a honey hole.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

dam.....thats some report for sure!! -i like it and some of those reds have some shoulders on them.. great FULL report .. 
thanks for sharing..


----------



## phishphood (Dec 15, 2006)

That's flat out killing them. It'd take me a year to get that many red pics.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

those puppy drum are DElicious..........


----------



## mkyhagan (Jul 1, 2012)

That big boy has to be the fattest inshore redfish I have seen! Nice report!


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

You got it dialed in up there! Those flooded grass reds must be gorging themselves on crabs...they are obese!


----------



## ronnielay (Aug 1, 2012)

Nice Fish!


----------



## tpasurf1 (Mar 25, 2011)

great report! loved the pics! looks like you've been killing them!


----------

